# goal setting and anticipatory anxiety



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

therapists love to set goals, some lazy ones want the SA sufferer to set their own

may be helpful, but many SA sufferers have severe anticipatory anxiety, so this makes the time leading up to carrying out the goal much worse

rather than setting goals, just do things on the spur of the moment, go inta a shop and ask about a product, for example


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I still like to set goals, but you have a great idea  Kind of a spur of the moment challenge. I sometimes do things like that. I'll notice something that makes me anxious, but instead of avoiding it I'll force myself to confront it. I know the longer you put off a goal the more difficult it becomes to complete.


----------

